# Projected 2022 WWE Survivor Series:WarGames Match Card



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

*MEN'S WARGAMES MATCH*
*PARTICIPANTS: ROMAN REIGNS, JEY USO, JIMMY USO, SAMI ZAYN & SOKO SIKOA VS. DREW McINTYRE, SHEAMUS, RIDGE HOLLAND, BUTCH & LOGAN PAUL*

*WOMEN'S WARGAMES MATCH*
*PARTICIPANTS: BIANCA BELAIR, ASUKA, ALEXA BLISS, CANDICE LARAE & BECKY LYNCH VS. BAYLEY, IYO SKY, DAKOTA KAI, NIKI CROSS & RHEAP RIPLEY*

*RONDA ROUSEY VS. LIV MORGAN (LUMBERJILL MATCH FOR THE SMACKDOWN WOMEN'S CHAMPIONSHIP)*

*BROCK LESNAR VS. BOBBY LASHLEY (I QUIT MATCH)*

*A.J. STYLES VS. FINN BALOR (STEEL CAGE MATCH)*


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Lesnar vs Lashley I quit match should be interesting. I don’t see either one saying I quit


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Men's War Games:
Bloodline (Roman, Jey, Jimmy, Solo, and Sami) vs FIGHT NIGHT and NEW DAY

Women's War Games:
Bayley, Dakota Kai, Io Sky, and Nikki Cross vs Bianca Belair, Candice LaRae, Asuka, and Alexis Bliss

Judgment Incarnate (Brock Lesnar, Omos, and Judgment Day) vs Almighty Club (Bobby Lashley, Edge, and The Club)

Legado, Los Lotharios, and Maximum Models vs Nakamura, Hit Row, Shanky, Jinder, and Viking Raiders

Karrion Kross, LA Knight, and Imperium vs Drew McIntyre, Rey Mysterio, Braun Strowman, Ricochet, and Madcap Moss

The Miz, Baron Corbin, Austin Theory, and Alpha Academy vs Johnny Gargano, Dexter Lumis, Matt Riddle, Elias, and Dolph Ziggler

Ronda Rousey, Shayna Baszler, Xia Li, Sonya Deville, and Lacey Evans vs Raquel, Natalya, Emma, Liv, and Shotzi

Rollins, Shelton Benjamin, Cedric Alexander, and Akira Tozawa vs Mustafa Ali, Kevin Owens, and Street Profits


----------



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

I’m wondering is their going to just be the two WarGames matches and then singles matches ?? Will their be any 4 on 4 or 5 on 5??


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

The Main Event
Men's WarGames Match
The Bloodline (Roman Reigns, The Usos, & Sami Zayn) vs. The Brawling Brutes (Sheamus, Ridge, & Butch & either Kevin Owens & Drew McIntyre or The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods)

Women's WarGames Match
Damage CTRL (Bayley, Io Sky, & Dakota) TBD & TBD vs. Bianca Belair, Asuka, Alexa Bliss, & Candice LeRae & TBD

Team OC (AJ Styles, The Good Brothers, & Beth Phoenix) vs. Team Judgment Day (Finn Balor, Damian Priest, Dominik Mysterio, & Rhea Ripley)

Team Rollins (Seth Rollins, Alpha Academy, Austin Theory & The Miz) vs. Team Ali (Ali, Bobby Lashley, Johnny Gargano, Matt Riddle, & Elias)

Team Liv (Liv Morgan, Raquel Rodriguez, Shotzi, Emma, & Natalya) vs. Team Sonya (Sonya Deville, Lacey Evans, Xia Li, Ronda Rousey & Shayna Baszler)

I Quit Match
Drew McIntyre vs Karrion Kross

Braun Strowman vs. Omos II

Imperium vs. Rey Mysterio, Ricochet, & Madcap Moss


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

baddass 6969 said:


> I’m wondering is their going to just be the two WarGames matches and then singles matches ?? Will their be any 4 on 4 or 5 on 5??


I wonder this also!


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

CivilMan61 said:


> I wonder this also!


Im thinking there will be elimination matches but not brand vs brand matches meaning Survivor Series Elimination Matches from Raw and Smackdown cause I'm thinking the Raw Women's side get the WarGames Match and the Men's Smackdown side get the other WarGames Match


----------



## WWFAttitude4evr89 (Oct 20, 2014)

I am thinking that most likely, and hopefully we'll get some kind of match, whether it's one match or two different matches. But I have a feeling that Beth Phoenix will return either tomorrow night or the next week on Raw to set up a match with Rhea Ripley. So I don't know if it'll be some kind of 5 on 5 match with The club, Edge and Beth vs Judgement Day or 2 different matches.


----------



## WWFAttitude4evr89 (Oct 20, 2014)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> *MEN'S WARGAMES MATCH
> PARTICIPANTS: ROMAN REIGNS, JEY USO, JIMMY USO, SAMI ZAYN & SOKO SIKOA VS. DREW McINTYRE, SHEAMUS, RIDGE HOLLAND, BUTCH & LOGAN PAUL
> 
> WOMEN'S WARGAMES MATCH
> ...


I think for the most part you're probably right about most of the matches, how with the woman's war games match I don't think Rhea will be involved with it as I think she'll be facing Beth Phoenix at the PPV. Same with Styles vs Finn, I don't think that'll be happening either, as they might do one more 5 on 5 elimination type match between Judgement Day and The Club with Edge and Beth Phoenix. And I don't know what to make of it yet, but we might see some sort of match between Natalya and Bazler. But every other match I do think will happen, with maybe the exception on Lesnar vs Lashley, as I'm not sure if this will happen at the next ppv or if they'll save it for the rumble or mania.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> *MEN'S WARGAMES MATCH
> PARTICIPANTS: ROMAN REIGNS, JEY USO, JIMMY USO, SAMI ZAYN & SOKO SIKOA VS. DREW McINTYRE, SHEAMUS, RIDGE HOLLAND, BUTCH & LOGAN PAUL
> 
> WOMEN'S WARGAMES MATCH
> ...


I can't see why Lesnar would be back already, especially not against Lashley, I assume they're going to hold that off until WrestleMania since it took this long for the second of the trilogy especially the way the match ended...

Also I can't possibly fathom why Liv Morgan would face Ronda Rousey YET AGAIN!

Just glad Drew is done with that silly feud. Wish he would have maced Scarlet for good measure tho. It was good twice for the gander, so you might as well give it to the goose 🦆


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Fuck Wargames... Make it The Cell Games instead!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I would imagine we don't see Brock again until Rumble season.

Men's War Games looks like Bloodline vs. The Brutes (Sheamus included) & New Day. Though the face team could use some more star power. Maybe get KO into this story and have him replace someone.

Women's War Games is obviously Bianca, Alexa, Asuka, Candice, and someone else vs. Bayley, Iyo, Dakota, Nikki, and someone else. Key thing is who will be the final entrants for each team. I could see some returns on either side, but not someone like Becky or Sasha. More Mia or Tegan or someone like that.

And with 2 War Games matches I can't imagine more than a 6 match card at most, maybe even 5. The only other things I can see for sure is Seth vs. Ali and something for the SD women.


----------



## RuthlessAttitude (5 mo ago)

War Games
Roman Reigns, Sami Zayn, The Usos, Solo Sikoa vs Sheamus, Butch, Ridge Holland, Kofi Kingston, Xavier Woods

War Games
Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss, Asuka, Candice LeRae and Mia Yim vs Bayley, Dakota Kai, Iyo Sky, Nikki Cross and Tegan Nox. 

Survivor Series Elimination 
Liv Morgan, Raquel Rodriguez, Aliyah, Shotzi and Natalya, vs Ronda Rousey, Shayna Baszler, Sonya Deville, Lacey Evans, Xia Li

Survivor Series Elimination 
Matt Riddle, Elias, Johnny Gargano, Dexter Lumis and Kevin Owens vs Baron Corbin, Austin Theory, Otis, Chad Gable and The Miz

Intercontinental Championship 
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Gunther 

US Championship 
Mustafa Ali vs Seth Rollins 

Appearance from Bray Wyatt



Most of the crew that worked Crown Jewel left off the card.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Women's War Games
Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss, Asuka, Candice LeRae and Naomi vs Bayley, Dakota Kai, Iyo Sky, Nikki Cross and Sasha Banks

Winners: Bayley, Dakota Kai, Io Sky, Nikki Cross and Sasha Banks

Bayley and Sasha then beat down Dakota, Io and Nikki and stand tall as the Golden Rolemodels! 

Then just have Bayley and Sasha take the women's tag titles and just bury Dakota and Io.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Surprise you didn't put



TeamFlareZakk said:


> Women's War Games
> Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss, Asuka, Candice LeRae and Naomi vs Bayley, Bayley, Bayley, Bayley and Bayley
> 
> Winner: Bayley


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mutant God said:


> Surprise you didn't put


But I did put Bayley winning! 😍 In which is of course what should happen!


----------



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

Kickoff matches are back, the show is two hours. 

*Kickoff*​4 vs 4 
Hit Row/New Day vs Maxium Male Models/Legado Del Fantasmo 

4 on 4 
Street Profits/Johnny Gargano/Dexter Lumis vs Miz/Alpha Academy/Baron Corbin 

Main Show​

Womens War Games 
Biancia Belair /Becky Lynch/Sasha Banks/Asuka/Naomi vs Bayley/Io Sky/Dakota Kai / Nikki Kross/Doudrop

I.C. Title 
Gunther vs Shinsuke Nakamaura 

Smackdown Women's Title 
_Submission Match_
Ronda Rousey vs Natalya

4 on 4 Intergender Match
Judgement Day vs O.C./Mia Yim

U.S. Title 
_Fatal Four Way _
Seth Rollins vs Bobby Lashley vs Mustafa Ali vs Austin Theory 

Mens War Games
Sheamus/Butch/Ridge Holland /Braun Strowman /Drew Mcintyre vs BloodLine


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*MEN'S WARGAMES MATCH
PARTICIPANTS: ROMAN REIGNS, JEY USO, JIMMY USO, SAMI ZAYN & SOKO SIKOA VS. DREW McINTYRE, SHEAMUS, RIDGE HOLLAND, BUTCH & LOGAN PAUL* 

If this is an actual Survivor Series Main Event.....bahahahahahahah


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ghost Lantern said:


> *MEN'S WARGAMES MATCH
> PARTICIPANTS: ROMAN REIGNS, JEY USO, JIMMY USO, SAMI ZAYN & SOKO SIKOA VS. DREW McINTYRE, SHEAMUS, RIDGE HOLLAND, BUTCH & LOGAN PAUL*
> 
> If this is an actual Survivor Series Main Event.....bahahahahahahah



I mean, replace Logan Paul with Braun and I'm pretty sure thats the match.


----------



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

Well in lieu of last nights Smackdown, I think the card has taken a much clearer direction.

First off, with the two War Games matches, I see a match going on the Kickoff. 

With all the buildup that has gone for it, I see the O.C. vs Judgment Day feud getting the four on four Survivor Series stipulation.

We got confirmed Shotzi challenging Ronda Rousey for the Smackdown Women's title. 
I think, don't quote me, but I think Gunthor is facing the winner of the tournament. 

Without further adu here ya go! 

*Kickoff *​4 on 4 
Street Profits/Johnny Gargano/Dextar Lumis vs Alpha Academy/Baron Corbin/Miz 

Triple Threat Tag Team
_No.1. contenders _
Legado Del Fantasimo vs Viking Raiders vs Hit Row 

*Main Card*​*Women's War Games Match*
Damage Control and Tamina Snuka * New bodyguard vs Asuka/Biancia Belair/Becky Lynch/Sasha Banks/Naomi

Bray Wyatt vs L.A. Knight 

*I.C. Title *
Gunther vs Shinsuke Nakamaura 

*Intergender 4 on 4 *
_Survivor Series Match_
Judgement Day O.C./Mia Yim 

*Smackdown Womens Title*
Shotzi vs Ronda Rousey 
*
U.S. Title *
_Fatal Four Way_
Seth Rollins vs Mustafa Ali vs Bobby LAshley vs Authin Theory 

*Mens War Games Match*
_Whoever causes finish challenges Roman Reigns for Undisputed Title at Royal Rumble 
If Bloodline wins, Roman has no defence at Royal Rumble_
Blood Line vs Brawling Brutes/Drew Mcintyre/Brawn Strowman


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

baddass 6969 said:


> Well in lieu of last nights Smackdown, I think the card has taken a much clearer direction.
> 
> First off, with the two War Games matches, I see a match going on the Kickoff.
> 
> ...


Well there's only 2 more episodes of SD before Survivor Series. They still have 2 more 1st round matches, then 2 semifinal matches, and then the Finals. I don't think they'll be able to squeeze all of that into 2 episodes before Survivor Series.

And on TV at least, WWE has shied away from Rhea wrestling with the Judgement Day in Intergender matches. And since she faced down Bianca backstage, I assume her and Mia will still be added to the Women's WarGames match.


----------

